# 3d camera



## panzershreck (Apr 20, 2006)

anybody know of any good sites for a DIY stereoscopic camera (preferrebly one using 120mm roll film)?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2006)

What a great idea dyi stereoscopic camera... Im gonna have to give that some thought. The obvious camera of choice would be the 116 as a start. The negative area is 2.5 x 4.25 if i'm not mistaken. They are also reasonably easy to come by. I have adapted them to a medium format panorama. So you could easily adapt one to use two smaller lenses or even pinhole apertures. Yes that's the ticket... a pin hole stereo camera on a 116 frame.

A couple of tomato paste cans for lens barrels and you are over. Not sure about how you would make a viewer for it but that idea would work. I like it, now if i can convince my wife to have spaghetti next week. Im dead serious that would work...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry im not much of a draftsman... Looks like a girl I once knew actually,,,


----------



## panzershreck (Apr 21, 2006)

couldn't you also use a single camera on say - a slider (or something along those lines that moves only side to side), take one photo then slide camera to right or left 1-2 inches... it would also remove the whole "parallel" lens problem in regards to close objects because then you could turn the camera towards the object...

i wonder how imax works...

mmmm pinhole 3d camera


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2006)

You probably could I have heard of all kinds of things but the only sterio cameras ive ever seen have one body with two lenses.   Someone made an early device for the roll film cameras that split the image and made two shots within an inch of each other simultaineously.l.. 

The problem with two images in the same camera as far as i can is would be only that the image might change or you would be restricted to still life and maybe landscapes.  If the images weren't exactly the same you wouldnt have 3d you would have a ghost image of itself.  Im no authority  I'd just google it im sure there are hundreds of guys more familier than me.


----------

